# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: CakePHP چیه؟

## wordnet

سلام

دوستان من تازه با زبان php اشنا شدم تا حدودی راه افتادم میشه در مورد CakePHP توضیح بدید

----------


## buggen

سلام دوست عزیز
CakePHP فریمورک اپن سورس PHP هست
من به شخصه ازش استفاده نکردم ولی با فریمورک های دیگه ای کار کردم
هدف این فریمورک ها
1.افزایش سرعت Development
2.وجود کلاس های کمکی پلاگین و غیره
3.MVC
4.ORM
5.Debug راحتتر
6.افزایش سرعت اپلیکیشن
7. ...

----------


## sir3428

سلام.
منم مثل این دوستمون php رو تا حدودی یاد گرفتم 
فقط این مفاهیم یکم برام گیج کننده شده
مثلا شی گرا
یا همین mvc
اگر میشه در مورد مفاهیم پی اچ پی یکم توضیح بدید
و بگید ما چطوری میتونیم از این فریم ورک استفاده کنیم؟

ممنونم

----------


## narges12345

سلام دوستان خسته نباشيد
من تازه عضو شدم ولي پي اچ پي را كاملا مسلط هستم بحثي كه هست از mvc استفاده نكردم و پروژه ي پايان ترم من همين mvc است چگونه يك سايت را از طريق كدنويسي php با mvc راه بندازم حتي مي توانم از همين cakephp استفاده كنم كه متاسفانه با آن هم كار نكردم من فقط خود پي اچ پي را بلدم خواهشمندم در زمينه cakephp با mvc‌ مطالبي يا پي دي اف هايي را برايم بگذاريد

----------


## ehsanrezaeefar

کسی آموزشی برای cakephp nhvi داره ؟
یه راهنمایی هم میخوام 
من یه ماهی میشه که یادگیری حاح رو شروع کردم 
به نظر شما چه زمانی باید برم سراغ cakephp

----------


## masato

خیلی زود باید یه مدتی با این php  کار کنی (یک سال یا بیشتر ) بعد که دیدید  که کامل به این زبان و مسائل شی گرایی  مسلط شدید متونید از فریموروک ها استفاده کنید

----------

